# Oba...but



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

so schwarzzeneger (guy with hardest name to spell since deukmagian)

<sic>

approved a gay marriage act.

and, apparently

california repealed it.

i'm really happy i got a black president for my birthday.

no, really.

but - sorry guys - i was so caught up in making an anti-nationalist stand that i forgot one thing that WAS REALLY important to me.

califormia repealed their same-sex marriage act by a narrow margin, for california. one theory holds that the proposition was voted in because there was an extremely high turnout of blacks and hispanics, which favor more "traditional" roles.

who the hell is going to admit to that?

i think this is true.

but whatever. for whatever reason, california overturned the gay marriage act. arnold fucking schwarzenegger *approved* it.

this is bizarro world.

i know it is a really big deal that the country gave me a black president for my birthday, but fuck.

this was - apparently - THE camapign that spent the most amount of money this year that was not a presidential campaign.

i mean, the people who were against it. the biggest amount of money.

and yet ... i call my mom on my birthday. we can't afford it, so i speak with her on the phone on her birthday, my sister's birthday, my birthday, christmas, mother's day and father's day (she was never married, and she is my father, too) - those are the only times, but i digress - i call her, and she's excited about barack - but she voted FOR prop 8, because she thought that was a positive vote. (say a fucking word. i dare you.)

my mother has two bisexual (male-preferenced) female children. we've been indoctrinating her for years. but she voted "yes" because she thought "yes" was "good" ... (i didn't waste time arguing or even reprimanding her - she seriously made a mistake, and i knew that when i asked her the question, and she answered, that she felt bad.)

she's a 50-something white girl on SSI. with two bisexual (i did mention "male-preferenced"?) daughters - and SHE couldn't even get it right. black and hispanic cultures - and i would love you if this set off some shit storm and my bigotry could be plastered all over the nation - black and hispanic cultures do not support gay rights.

so there was a huge turn-out in california.

yay.

they gave me a black president for my birthday.

yay.

(but the reason i don't even vote is a philosophical one. the two-party political system is reminiscent of the D&D games the guys wouldn't let me play in high school, and i have a different view on world peace - which, aside from personal survival - is the ultimate goal, so i was registered natural law party, before i moved to europe , and i don't vote.

out of principle.

fuck me.

ok, right on - obama wins. but (honestly) the hugest victory in civil rights in decades is just overturned ... and - according to polls (according to what or who?) - it's because - really - and i'm not being shitty, because in any other situation i would be so happy about the voter turnout - but because ...for the first time in the history of california, the voter turnout of blacks and hispanics was ... um ... they gave a shit. for the first time in ever.

yay! obama!

the **** got fucked because ... blacks and hispanics don't vote ~gay rights~.

fuck.

oh, dude.

i was so bummed.

ok, they gave me a black president (for my birthday - don't think i'm gonna forget it), but i couldn't even really be excited about it - because obama is actually NOT pro gay marriage. so he can't help.

what the fuck good is this black president gonna do me, anyway?

well ... i don't actually LIVE in states. voluntarily. i didn't get shuttled off to afghanistan or anything - but yeah. who is he to me?

except that's kind of the last boundary, isn't it?

if i had fallen in love with a dutchwoman, instead of a dutchman, there would be no worry about my future healthcare (or blah blah blah) - i would just be "married".

well, yeah - then there are all the fees you have to pay ... but anyway -

shit - this is not MY issue. i'm not even fucking GAY. i am totally bisexual, but women are FUCKING crazy, and i would not live with a woman to save my life. they're fucking CRAZY.

but i know LOTS of people who have made that choice. they are male and they are female. i know LOTS of crazy guys, too - i am not a sexist - i analyze psychology across gender borders -

but there's this guy i like. i call him BOYFRIENDSUNSHINE. (no, really, it's caps and no space) - and if i weren't allowed to marry him because he was dutch, or because his backgound is socialist, i'd feel ...

like that was fucking unfair.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I was also surprised prop 8 got passed! I believe in equality for all individuals.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm Glad DADT got passed.


----------

